# Anyone's Season Come to an End?



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

2 weeeks ago here WI has no more snow 

-Slyder


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Still going, but February and half of Janurary was a write off so i lost a lot of time during peak season.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

slyder said:


> 2 weeeks ago here WI has no more snow
> 
> -Slyder


Dito for St Louis. The real crappy thing is my last session was such horrible slush that I left after 2 hours pissed off. The wait begins.


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

california


----------



## AustinWilliams (Feb 3, 2010)

Mine ended on the 9th - broken left arm off the landing on a backside five-forty. On the brightside, it WAS near end of season.


----------



## bbissell (Mar 8, 2009)

Not yet i am doing my last trip to flagstaff tomorrow. I really wanted to get 20 days in but only got 12.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

john doe said:


> Dito for St Louis. The real crappy thing is my last session was such horrible slush that I left after 2 hours pissed off. The wait begins.


Yeeeeep... Midwest weather kills any hope for an extension... 

At least I got to end it at Beaver Creek.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

We still got a few weeks..i think Mt Hood Meadows officially closes April 25th...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Looking like mine will end either late May or early June.


----------



## TintedOut (Dec 21, 2009)

Same here. My local spots ended on sunday.


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

well, i'll hopefully hop in the car and get a few more days in, but locally, its pretty much shot. i'm in our local "snowboel" right now.. and the temperature is 16 degrees (thats canuckian, for you yanks... 61 degrees) not likely to get a lot more snow this year.

pretty shit year for me. no real progression. felt good on the board, but only getting out under 20 days isn't going to really help me out.

i guess i should be happy.. no injuries i guess.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

My local hill closed this past weekend. I'm going to try to get to Co. before the season ends out there, I'm dying for some big mountain riding.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

Northstar until 4/20 then Mammoth until July 4. Few weeks of surfing, then going to HCSC in August. late summer swells in Santa Cruz, then the season is back in mid-November. 

I have no idea how a season can be over in March :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

Today was my last day of 'riding'
This weekend I'm taking my park certification so, I unno if that quite counts.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

zakk said:


> Northstar until 4/20 then Mammoth until July 4. Few weeks of surfing, then going to HCSC in August. late summer swells in Santa Cruz, then the season is back in mid-November.
> 
> I have no idea how a season can be over in March :thumbsup:


Damn you are lucky!! My local mtn closes the 28th and Loon's open til 4/18. I'm done after that


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

We're down to the last few weeks for most of the major slopes. We need a good finish to March and a good April or it's gonna be an early season this year. We're supposed to be looking at 18"+ for the mountains tonight through Saturday morning, so that's a good start!


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Season*

Going to Hawai'i Monday on business and I'll be there 2 weeks. Return to Japan for 2 weeks then Key West for fun for 2 weeks. 

Hate the short season but the defrosting won't be all bad.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

even though NY and VT have plenty of snow left til probably 1st week of April, i went this past Wed and mentally prepared and told myself this was going to be my last trip...

Only 8 months left til next season....ONLY


----------



## karmatose (Dec 21, 2009)

Not yet. Going puddle jumping at my local hill on Sunday and perhaps a trip to one of the northern Ontario resorts next week if I can find someone to go with me. But basically, it's over.

Anyone in Ontario wanna go ride next week?


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Little did I know at the time, but my last day was the first week of March. I fully expected the season to run at least to the end of the month. But the next weekend was quite warm, so I decided to enjoy the sunshine at home with my family, and last weekend poured buckets, which was a definite opt out. The rain killed it rather suddenly and our local hill posted they were closed. Open season to close covered but 2-1/2 months. Pretty short. Oh well, 20 good days on snow this year, and I do love this warm weather, so no complaints.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, I started late in the season...mid january, which sucks. I cracked a couple ribs in december so i didn't even get to start my season and then once i was all healed up, I had 2 weeks of exams so I wasted 75% of my season. I've tried to go about 4 times a week since i've been able to. But Basically all the snow is gone in edmonton but i'm gooing to the rocky mountains this weekend, mid next week for a day trip, more mountains next weekend, then another mountain trip spring break. I've got about 7 days left in my season only


----------



## B-Rad (Feb 18, 2010)

Last weekend is this weekend. Going to wisp and it's about a 4 hr. drive sooo might as well get a full day in.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

arsenic0 said:


> We still got a few weeks..i think Mt Hood Meadows officially closes April 25th...


Timberline doesn't close till august....hopefully but will be open through july for sure. 
Take that.


----------



## NYSnow (Nov 28, 2009)

Where one season ends another begins. I have a 1 PM tee time tomorrow.


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

My season ended a week or two ago.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

ATOTony76 said:


> Timberline doesn't close till august....hopefully but will be open through july for sure.
> Take that.


Yea yea..but your Fusion passes expire at the end of May..and with the weather we have been having you'll be more water/wakeboarding down the mountain than snowboarding! :laugh::cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

maybe here.  thought I'd get ten more days in. Stolen board, weird weather, weird season. Now I have a NEW board that just stares at me in the foyer day in and out, don't think she's going to see snow this year, but a girl can hope. Pleh. It was nearly 70 today.


----------



## IrideVA (Feb 9, 2010)

my seasons all year round you got to love snowflex


----------



## Gibs (Jan 28, 2010)

yeah California has great snow right now...... My season ended 1.5 weeks ago.....still undetermined knee injury......MRI is done and waiting on Doc. BOOOOOOOOO all that snow, season pass, and not able to ride!!! SUX!!!!!!!!!!!


Gib


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

damn all you people fortunate to have long seasons. i need to relocate..

on a brighter note, i just booked april 1st - 3rd at snowshoe in west virginia, so i've somewhat extended my season. gonna be a 4-5 hour drive, but anything for some snow


----------



## Gibs (Jan 28, 2010)

still got several foot base here in Southern California


Gib


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

arsenic0 said:


> Yea yea..but your Fusion passes expire at the end of May..and with the weather we have been having you'll be more water/wakeboarding down the mountain than snowboarding! :laugh::cheeky4:


not if your employer is Timberline and they give you a free years pass


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

My season is technically not over yet, but I'm not sure that I'll be able to squeeze in anymore days. Snoqualmie is all but done in my eyes since I was there yesterday and the place is BARE. I know Crystal is open until mid April. I have no idea when Stevens or Baker close, but they are a haul for me to get to. I'm hoping to get in a little more riding, but it may not come until June when I go to Hood for the meetup.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

Season usually doesn't end until first week of May. Hopefully I'll be able to nail a ride onto the tail end of my spring break. Gotta love the NW.


----------



## Gigglinpig (Mar 2, 2010)

Here in New Mexico most of the resorts are open till end of March, or first weekend on April. Big storm coming in tonight with about 9-10" of new snow expected in the Northern mountains. Bluebird day on Sunday, you all should come to Ski Santa Fe. Just thought I would share.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

Gigglinpig said:


> Here in New Mexico most of the resorts are open till end of March, or first weekend on April. Big storm coming in tonight with about 9-10" of new snow expected in the Northern mountains. Bluebird day on Sunday, you all should come to Ski Santa Fe. Just thought I would share.


I'm always up for bluebird days.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm surprised there is any snow still around here, just saw my last lift ticket from Jan 27 and that felt like spring conditions then. Only had one or two half assed major dumps since then...This season definetly takes the worst season ever title.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Gibs said:


> still got several foot base here in Southern California
> 
> 
> Gib


Not for long. Snow valley is almost done. It is pure slush.
Bear is in a little better shape but as I said not for long.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Mine just ended today, stayed at the resort for 2 hours after closing as a "guest" of some of the employees who had a private session to end the year..it was bitter sweet. I guess im lucky though, a boardshop near me is getting some fake snow turf stuff put in for summer riding. only 9 months till next season! :[


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

tooscoops said:


> pretty shit year for me. no real progression. felt good on the board, but only getting out under 20 days isn't going to really help me out.
> 
> i guess i should be happy.. no injuries i guess.


couldn't have said it better


----------



## SobeMike (Jan 13, 2010)

Still going here in Switzerland and I'm heading to Vail tomorrow so not over yet. We have snow through the summer too though so I guess it never really ends as long as you go high up. No new snow in a while though so the lower mountains are crap and the higher ones are suffering a bit too.


----------



## TripleToe81 (Mar 22, 2010)

Snowfox said:


> Yeeeeep... Midwest weather kills any hope for an extension...
> 
> At least I got to end it at Beaver Creek.


Everything else in Illinois closed around early March. However this one place in Algonquin had reopened for the last two days this past Friday and Saturday. Had to work Friday but my friends and I did go on Saturday. And now that's it for us  I think I'm the only person around here that is hating this "early spring" weather


----------



## Jon T (Mar 19, 2010)

Sad to say, but I think I am done for the year, unless I could squeeze out another trip up north MI. Due to a bowling event this weekend, I am not sure that that will be happening. Bowling Blah!!!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

We might get a new coat by the end of the week here in the Nor Cal bay area...Other than that...pow season is gone...welcome park I guess...I'll have to nail those jumps.


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

so i've got a couple more days in on our slush... it was quite warm on my last day. kinda fun, but didn't get much done other than 180's. managed to fall off one little jump attempting... something... so i guess i was at least trying.

local hill closed on sunday. no natural snow anywhere within 4 hours. hopefully there are a couple resorts close by that have something, if not... guess its hiking tuckermans.


----------



## Sinodyn (Mar 22, 2010)

Still got some snow left in Upstate NY, trying to get a couple of Out-of-state trips before calling it quits for the season, I just can't get enough.


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

We still have like 100" base and we are closing in two weeks. They say that they might go till may 1 first if people are still comimg.


----------



## B-Rad (Feb 18, 2010)

tooscoops said:


> well, i'll hopefully hop in the car and get a few more days in, but locally, its pretty much shot. i'm in our local "snowboel" right now.. and the temperature is 16 degrees (thats canuckian, for you yanks... 61 degrees) not likely to get a lot more snow this year.
> 
> pretty shit year for me. no real progression. felt good on the board, but only getting out under 20 days isn't going to really help me out.
> 
> i guess i should be happy.. no injuries i guess.





ThirdEye said:


> couldn't have said it better


Look at the brighter side...you got out 5x more than I did...:laugh:


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

yeah.. i used to have it where 8 days was a good year... now i NEED over 20 or it just feels like a waste of a season. usually i'm just 25-30 days, so compared to the 100+ day people in here, i got nothin. but on a 300ft vertical, getting out 100 days... i'd need to shoot myself.


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

My season ended a while ago.


----------



## cargo2k (Feb 26, 2010)

17 days on snow left at best, i think i am gonna cry.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

my mountains closed and i just played a round of golf yesterday. i think mines over


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

After being re-admitted in the hospital it is now clear that my season is over. I've got a hematoma of 5 x 5 x 6 cm, which translates to 0,150 litres of blood. Cannot drain it and cannot operate it, so i'll have to wait it out. three months down the gutter. Well, atleast i'll be able to summer-snowboard 
Fml


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Got home 3 weeks ago from the northern winter so im enjoying the sun and surf. Its getting colder though so winter is on its way  

endless winters are mint


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

Snowolf, that's great news. I'm heading to Oregon at the end of next week, my daughter and I are planning to spend several days riding at Mt. Bachelor and Timberline.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Man, I thought I was done, but with all this new snow coming down and the snow that's supposed to keep falling through early next week, I am getting in another trip for sure. Yay for spring snow keeping the season alive!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Saturday and Sunday we are going to get a bit warm with the freezing level going up to 9,000 then Monday through Wed another cold front is expected to bring 12 to 18 inches for the storm total....:thumbsup:


Great time to live in Oregon.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

ripped up fresh snow wednesday and today .....been snowin good lately....so no my season is far from a end


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

NoTickets said:


> Mine did. I'm so bummed.


We've been done in Detroit area now for about 3 weeks. Always such a bummer because you literally wake up one day and the season is over. Not much warning usually, it just goes to 55 degrees and rains for a week straight. Everyone shuts down, and that's that.

Some of the resorts north of us are still open, but I've seen their webcams and they've only got about 60% of their runs open. Boyne was blasting some snow the past few nights trying to eke out another weekend or two. I'm trying to get up there maybe next week, but it's supposed to be 60+ degrees so it's looking less and less promising.

Canceled plans to CO over Easter weekend. Bummer.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

fresh pow today and snow is still falling... yep, far from over here in Summit county.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Our last day was March 12th.

Was a killer day though, giant slosh pit, and probably the best and most fun rail sessions of my life. Not a bummer when the last day is like that.


----------



## briangig (Nov 6, 2009)

my knees started going on me 2 weeks ago so i haven't been out..i think tomorrow is looking good for a few turns in the morning..maybe. Getting mixed reports on the snow...doesn't look good from the base.


----------



## cdpjr28 (Mar 27, 2010)

I seen two other post about someone else from wisconsin, yeah it ended a little early here. Which is rare for wisconsin.


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

only 4 more days til wednesday.. i'm hoping the weather holds up at snowshoe.


----------



## crsv619 (Feb 19, 2010)

SoCal has another few weeks.
and i'm flying to tahoe this weekend!
season's still going for me


----------



## CB7700 (Jan 2, 2010)

Im going out tomorow to Castle Mountain in Alberta, they just got a nice dump of 35cm(14 inches)


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

4 8 200 25 28 100 100 6 12 21 170 0.07 0.87 15 205


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

i read that mammoth will be open to july 4. The Bird may go that late, too. Try to get out somewhere in the summer


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah hoping the Bird stays open later than they have listed now which is Memorial Day Weekend May 31st .... that was listed before we got this huge storm of 4 feet in two days and 8 feet over 8 days. However unlike Mammoth who can count on relatively mild temps in early summer we can sometimes warm up fast so if May sees 90's there could be too much melt to extend into June. We wont know until May ....


----------



## crsv619 (Feb 19, 2010)

david_z said:


> i read that mammoth will be open to july 4. The Bird may go that late, too. Try to get out somewhere in the summer


july 4?! holy cow.. i'm gonna have to make a trip out there then. my last trip to bear/summit might be this sunday


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

yeah Mammoth for sure won the El Nino lottery this year and couple that with mild spring weather it means they can run at least a park set up pretty late...


----------



## SobeMike (Jan 13, 2010)

Anyone summer board on the glaciers? There are 4 near my house (one within an hour) and I'm wondering if it is worth hitting?


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I think it depends on the gacier. I live about 2 hours from Mt. Rainier and have been looking into this as well. I know Rainier has something like 30 glaciers on it, but they are not all rideable. Just do some googleing and you should be able to find out what is rideable and what is not.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

Had my last run last week it was amazing!!! Best season yet, can't wait for next year.


----------



## Dave Legacy (Mar 9, 2008)

SoCal season is approaching an end. As of April 17th Bear will only be open on weekends. I consider that a season ender.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

A foot of new snow at Sunshine... riding 2 days this weekend and one day next weekend. Doing th Dive on sunday if I can get one of my friends to go with me.


----------

